# Adding ADW default settings to custom rom.



## xm41907 (Sep 14, 2011)

I'm working on a custom rom for my Toshiba Thrive and would like to use ADW as the default launcher. I have it working, but I would like to add a default configuration to the setup, such as Cyanogenmod has. How can I setup a configuration file that will be loaded when the rom is initially installed?


----------

